# Easter Dinner For One



## Lon (Mar 28, 2016)

Delicious---Broiled Rib Eye Steak Medium Rare with Rice Pilaf in an Herbed Butter Sauce with Green Beans----Four Star Cabernet Wine


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2016)

You had SEVEN  (7)  Easter dinners?  *WOW !*


----------



## Lon (Mar 28, 2016)

Falcon said:


> You had SEVEN  (7)  Easter dinners?  *WOW !*



Sorry   My finger slipped when posting


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 28, 2016)

Yum.  Nice to see rice instead of the usual baked potato with the steak.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks nice Lon ..I've never liked rice as a first course ....I like homemade creamed rice as a desert ...but yours looks nice I might try it herb and butter ? Make it yourself or out of a pack ? 
Lon you know you can go into settings and delete all, or some of the extra photos


----------



## Lon (Mar 28, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> Looks nice Lon ..I've never liked rice as a first course ....I like homemade creamed rice as a desert ...but yours looks nice I might try it herb and butter ? Make it yourself or out of a pack ?
> Lon you know you can go into settings and delete all, or some of the extra photos



Rice Pilaf takes too much time to do it right so I take a short cut that takes 5 minutes


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> Rice Pilaf takes too much time to do it right so I take a short cut that takes 5 minutesView attachment 27963



I keep stuff like that on hand all the time. Not bad for bag food.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2016)

Bullie76 said:


> I keep stuff like that on hand all the time. Not bad for bag food.


I never used any frozen or packaged foods ,apart from Beetroot ,and the odd tin of soup ,I tried to stick to as much fresh as I could ..but I must be getting old because ...I now buy frozen mixed veg and a pack of microwave rice ..which we only have on a very rare occasion .... Tin tomato soup ....and a few other things ...I will look to see if they have "Lon's rice "in our supermarkets ..If they have I will give it a try it looked nice


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 31, 2016)

Lon..Looks like a lovely dinner...yum!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 31, 2016)

Mmmmm, you can cook for me anytime!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks good Lon, I love a good Rib-Eye!


----------

